# Gas Pressure problem?



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Just come back from the lake district for a swift weekend away but unable to use fridge or heating and limited use of hob. Problem seems to be the gas pressure. I swapped the cylinders over, and am pretty sure that each of the cylinders is at least 50% full (local garage confirmed this). When the hob lights, there is a full flame but then drops to a very small flame, even when supposedly on high.

Could it be a problem with the regulator? It's a bulkhead mounted one rather than clip-on to the top of the cylinder. If so, is this easy to replace?

Thanks
Griff


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

The symptoms you describe mirror the ones I encountered when the regulator failed back in 2006. I had it replaced under warranty so don't know how difficult it is to replace, I suppose it depends on whether it is rivetted or screwed (check if nuts are captive before unscrewing, or that you can get at them) to the bulkhead.
I now run the pigtails in such a way that they are running up to the regulator as far as possible. 

Peter


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, mine should also be under warranty but unfortunately I need it fixing in just over a week as we are away again, and I cannot get time off work to take it to a dealer (even if they could fit me in that quickly). I don't think they're expensive, and relatively simple to fit so I think I might just pop over to CAK tanks in Kenilworth and buy one.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Griff

Check the pipe between the bottle and regulator too, I believe they can swell and block if they're below the gas take-off level. Take the pipe off and blow through it from the bottle end to make sure it isn't restricted and has no fluid in it. Gaslow sell a stainless steel pipe if that's your problem.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Pressure coming out of pipe seems fine. I think it's regulator so am going to try and replace it tomorrow

I'll let you know how I get on.

Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Broad Lane Caravans in Kenilworth have them in stock apparently, at about 33 quid :-( That seems expensive to me, but don't suppose I'll have much choice if I just need a direct replacement instead of getting a different one that requires different pipes etc.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Griff - just a thought - could you ask your dealer to pick up the cost of the warranty work done locally? We did this as our dealer is 100 miles away. A fax to the local place from our MH supplier to authorise the work was all that was necessary. 

As I say, just a thought. 

Sue


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Griff ,
If your regulator is mounted lower than the top of the gas bottle thats where the problem is, because the regulator blocks up with some kind of sticky substance.
Your dealer should be aware of it.
Colin


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've removed the regulator this evening. No evidence of any residue or such in the regulator entrance/exit.

Maybe it's not the regulator...


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

There was nothing visible when my regulator was removed, so I suspect the diagnosis is still correct. Let us know how you get on.

Peter


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

I am a gas installer and I am sure the regulator is at fault. Also the regulator should NOT be below the outlet level on your bottles this is against regulations. Buy the Regulator in a plumbers merchants like Plumb Centre it will save you money. Are you qualified to fit it? :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Gas Regulators*

I had similar problems earlier this year but my regulators are bottle mounted and only about a fiver each. I use one for Butane (Gaz) and one for the Gaslow installation (propane). I found that my cooker problems were in part bunged up jets but if your vehicle is still under warrenty I doubt if it that. I believe several problems with the new regs have been reported on this site. I think I also recall something about the wrong material hoses being used causing a goo in the hose.

Steve


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bought the regulator yesterday and haven't fitted it yet, but did a quick test by attaching it to cylinder and there's certainly more flow than the old one, so looks like it was at fault.

Would like to move the regulator higher but it will require some work to extend the connector in the gas locker etc. so will have to go back exactly where the old one was. I suppose I could try to get a flex hose to connect rather than pipe then move it higher... Hmmm.

Thanks for the replies.
Griff


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Faulty Batch*

Our local dealer replaced our regulator at its first service as they had found a number to be faulty over a period of time. the fitter said that it had been a problem which whilst not dangerous they did feel they should change them to ensure customers had the best performance. (Well if nothing else it was great PR)

You may be able to get a refund or replacement from the dealer or manufacturer directly. Although you have bought replacements having a replacement on hand is always better than just slinging it in the bin!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pjos11 said:


> I am a gas installer and I am sure the regulator is at fault. Also the regulator should NOT be below the outlet level on your bottles this is against regulations. Buy the Regulator in a plumbers merchants like Plumb Centre it will save you money. Are you qualified to fit it? :wink:


Can you quote this regulation pjos11 as Truma said to me that it was just "good practice"


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Just returned from trip to germany, first experience abroad with m/home and very good. However on our first night in Belguim only one burner on the cooker would light and with only a small flame. I changed over the propane bottles despite knowing the first one was at least half full and no difference. However when going in and out of the motorhome noticed that the movement of the vehicle increased the pressure and after bouncing the vehicle a few times the pressure returned to normal with no further difficulties experienced. Could this have been an air lock and if so any suggestions?


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Sallytraffic I can`t even find my technical books!!!  I moved house awhile back. 
I am going to find out for you tomorrow. I just have it in my memory that regulators are always to be installed above the bottles as my company has always done.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Best way to prevent regulator failing again is to fit it higher than the gas bottles. However this is not always possible. As in my case, many gas lockers are only just a little higher than the top of the bottles. 

The solution is to buy and fit stainless steel hoses that do not gunge up the regulator. Gaslow now sell these in 3 different lengths.

Trevor


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*gas reg*

before you start regulator maybe changed under warranty check with truma. ps you have to be gas qualified


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: gas reg*



hbspc said:


> before you start regulator maybe changed under warranty check with truma. ps you have to be gas qualified


I don't believe anyone who has made the assertation about having to be qualified has been able to back it up with chapter and verse of where that is stated. Seeing how my converter couldn't even get the regulator connected to the fixed piping without getting the fittings about face I rather doubt that qualified people are used.


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

No one is allowed to carry out " work " on a Gas system without being qualified. There is One circumstance in which " Work" does not apply.

*THE GAS SAFETY (INSTALLATION AND USE) REGULATIONS 1998*

'Work'
21 'Disconnecting' and 're-connecting' have been added to the list of activities explicitly mentioned in the definition of 'work in relation to a gas fitting' to make it clear that checks required under reg 26(9) should follow any such work, as it could affect gas soundness, and possibly flueing matters.

22 However, the simple connection or disconnection of a bayonet fitting or other self-sealing coupling (such as used on a gas cooker hose), for instance by a private consumer, has been excluded from the definition. This is largely to avoid the need for anyone doing this, purely to move the appliance, to be subject to the requirements of reg 3, and other regulations referring to 'work', such as reg 26(9).

23 Anyone disconnecting or connecting these sorts of fittings and couplings as part of gas fitting work, eg the installation of a new cooker, is still subject to GSIUR '98, as it applies to 'work' , in particular regs 3 and 26.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*he Gas Safety (Installation and Use) Regulations 1998*

Yes, but the Statutory Instrument also says "Nothing in these Regulations shall apply in relation to the supply of gas to, or anything done in respect of a gas fitting on - . . . . . a self-propelled vehicle" (unless used for a business). This is under 'General Interpretation and Application'

So, 'work' a motorhome may be done by anyone. Whether that is a good idea is an entirely different matter.

Damien


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

As far a I am aware Motorhomes come under the same as Caravans. I would say that if anyone carrys out gas work on their own Motorhome and something should go Wrong you will have more problems than enough. ie Your insurance company may ask alot of questions. 
All gas work comes under THE GAS SAFETY (INSTALLATION AND USE) REGULATIONS 1998

http://www.hse.gov.uk/LAU/lacs/33-6.htm

I don`t carry out any work on Caravans or Motorhomes although I am qualified. Also when I first began in this business and when studying we were taught a common phrase. Manufactures intructions, Manufactures intructions, Manufactures intructions. When you read any instructions the first page usually says that No one should carry out any work unless they are Corgi registered.

Regulation 3(8) - application to certain work at factories
31 Manufacturers of caravans, holiday homes or inland waterway boats that are to be subsequently used in situations where the regulations apply are required to ensure that any of their employees doing work on installing gas fittings in these caravans, boats etc at the manufacturing stage are competent in gas installation matters, and take reasonable steps to secure safety once their products are taken into use.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*The Gas Safety (Installation and Use) Regulations 1998*

I didn't get that far down the regulations - I simply read the 'General Interpretation and Application' paragraphs which state that work on 'self propelled vehicles' is outside the scope of the regulations.

The web address you linked to is an interpretation of the regulations by HSE and, even there, at point 6, it includes 'motor caravans' only if they are hired out or used by members of the public in the course of a business. The law, however, is the statutory instrument (SI2451/1998), which can be read on the OPSI website.

As I said, it may not be a good idea to do DIY installations (not my place to say for everyone!), but motorhomes are specifically excluded from the Gas Safety regulations (regulation 2(5)).

As a further point, I have a feeling that, where the regulations do apply, the requirement to be (currently) CORGI registered only applies if doing 'work' as employment, or self employment; otherwise mere 'competence' is required (but how to prove that?).

Damien


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Very interesting I learn something everyday :lol: Thanks for that I will discuss that with the Gas installers at are next meeting I`m such it will start a debate!!! Then I`ll go home of course. lol

This said I would advise caution if you are thinking about carrying out gas work in your own motorhome, as I have said, should something go wrong it will cost you.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

Whoops

Forgot to say, I am not a lawyer, so read the regulations yourself, or take legal advice (or ask a CORGI registered installer!!) before doing anything!

It's one thing to read the regulations, but another thing entirely to work with gas.

Damien


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey I am a CORGI registered installer! :lol: I quickly read through the regs earlier and I believe that it does say that the regs don`t apply to Motorhomes.

Although if anyone should contact Corgi I am sure that they will quote.

*Qualification and supervision
3. - (1) No person shall carry out any work in relation to a gas fitting or gas storage vessel unless he is competent to do so.*

Competent means simply having been trained and assessed in various fields of Gas Work. The first qualifaction that one has to pass is CCN1 which is the core training dealing with Gas.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

i haven't read the regulations, and am certainly not gas trained. i can't help but feel though that if caravans and motorhomes were to come under some gas safety scheme we'd all have to have much bigger batteries or generators fitted.

think about it - they are essentially big wooden boxes - everything inside is pretty much a flammable material. and nearly every appliance inside (with the exception of the water pump) runs on gas - even the fridge. not what i'd deem safe had i been a safety inspector

how many people remember the warm glow of the gaslights - they tend not be fitted anymore but what a H&S nightmare that must be...

i have seen what can go wrong with gas and know better than to take it lightly - at the end of the day though if i need to change a regulator then i'll be changing it - if we weren't allowed then surely caravan shops wouldn't be allowed to sell them

Mark


----------



## pjos11 (Apr 21, 2007)

Gas installers in N Ireland have discussed this issue with Corgi concerning people buying gas boilers in the large diy stores.  
Just waiting on Mr DIY moving his house 8O about four streets away!


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

Pjos11 - yes, I'd realised (or assumed) that from your earlier posts, I just didn't want someone to blow up half of Chorley (or wherever) and claim in his defence that "some bloke off the web said I could"!

Damien


----------

